# Newbie tractor owner



## Chimball (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello all!
Any advise on anything at this point would be great and much appreciated.
Any tips on keeping a smooth start in winter weather?
Yanmar 186D.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sure a couple of Yanmar owners will just in with specific ideas and tips, but my advise would be to stay on top of the services required in you manual, and plug it in during the winter a few hours before you are going to want to start it up.


----------

